# Punching That Ticket - Low N Slow



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Great opener of the 2nd Split and some fantastic rod bending going on as well. Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Chris Cady reported fantastic action on Trout to 23" working Corkie's low and slow on sand/grass shorelines in light North winds to 10 knots. Solid limits of mixed puddlers and divers rewarded guests for taking on the light rain and chill for the opener.

Kayak Pack Trip Highlights






We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: A


----------

